# My Daughters First prop



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

She calls it 'scary creeper man. She made it with scraps, tape and a thunder and lightning machine while I was working on another prop in the garage and I told her I would show it off in here. BTW she is 4.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL...that's awesome!! You can tell she's really proud of it...and rightly so. Couple of more years and she's going to be giving you some competition, eh?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations on raising a future haunter!!! I Love it when my grandkids help me set up the haunt. It helps me see things from the perspective of a kid so I can enhance it for them. The other day they were out in the yard with me. I had the cars set up for the drive in theater and they kept themselves busy for about 2 hours putting dolls in the cars, changing their clothes, putting costumes on them, moving them from place to place because "they fit better in this car" etc. I left it that way. It may not have been what I was going to do, but they were SO proud of it and it still looks ok. Why discourage them. 

Your daughter will be a great haunter!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great Job Kiddo! 

Scary Creeper Man is awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so adorable


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awe! it looks really good. That's a future haunter that's well on her way! Keep up the good work kiddo!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Too cute..................


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Excellent! Great job, young lady!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Is that a spider on scary creeper man? Awesome job. I bet it looks cool with the lightning and thunder machine.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha, awesome! That would look great in a haunted toy room


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awww... its does my heart good to see future hunters. Tell her nice work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A big well done from me too!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

she is adorable!! and fantastic looking prop!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well tell her she is a huge hit with your friends - Scary Creeper Man is perfect!!!  WELL DONE!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's so proud! Way to go on getting her started so young!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

As we say in the Boston area, "Wicked" cute!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Great job on Scary Creeper Man! It's great when children take after their parents!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

She thinks it's great that so many people like it. She also teases me because I told her she got more comments on 'scary creeper man' than I got on my tombstones. LOL

"Thank You for saying that" <- her exact words


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow _Scary Creeper Man _ is scare-tastic! I will probably have nightmares tonight! Let her know I said, *Excellent Work!*, there is definitely a place on Hauntforum for her.....as soon as she is old enough that is. 
P.S. She is a super cutie too!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's great. I love the name too.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

This is the best post that I've read in a while. Scary Creeper Man is absolutely awesome. Well done, little one!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks great. I love the spider. I'll have to put one on one of my skull too.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Always awesome when halloween is contagious!! Great job! Both to your adorable dauthger and you, a toast to raising future hauters!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That picture is just awesome! I love that huge proud smile she has! She did a wonderful job!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

That's adorable! Love it when my kids help me with a new build.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very cool! I would take a little helper like that anyday! She's got the haunting bug now


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

How did i miss this. Cute kid and a great first prop.


----------

